
Ask HN: How do you think Quantum Computing will change gaming? - Biba
I was thinking about this topic for the last few days and get a lot of different ideas, but as I&#x27;m really a beginner in Quantum Computing field, I would like to hear different opinions about QC and gaming combination.<p>Cheers
======
core-questions
Hard to say.

The most promising variety of quantum computation currently available is
D-Wave's quantum annealing approach, which isn't a "standard" quantum
computer, but unlike its competitors it does actually exist in a production
variety and seems to have some big customers.

From what I can tell, it could be useful for machine learning, which could
then in turn (practicalities and expenses aside) theoretically be used for
game AI. It's also useful for physics simulation, apparently, with people
simulating quantum systems like spinglasses on their hardware. If scaled up,
it could be something that gets used for interesting game physics.

Problem is, right now it's somewhat difficult and expensive to get access to
these systems, so I don't think you'll see them in gaming for a long time.

Instead, you're more likely to experience quantum computing as the game itself
- like [http://play.quantumgame.io/](http://play.quantumgame.io/)

Maybe someone will take this concept further and make a quantum variant of
Shenzhen I/O or something like that.

